
Howto Design with a Simulator - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/howto-design-simulator
======
ionela
Usually a traditional control system requires a regulated power supply
(5V/3.3V), controlling the lighting loads via an opto-coupler. Another
approach is interfacing the microcontroller directly to the main supply.
Philips Semiconductors/NXP released several application notes for the latter
approach, which was named as easytriac. It allows a low-end microcontroller to
be embedded into the casing of each incandescent, CFL or LED lamps.

